# Soy protien substitute???



## big dee (Jan 24, 2013)

I am getting ready to make some venison polish sausage out of Rytek's book. My problem is I just recently found out that one of my grandson's is allerigic to soy. So I am looking for a substitute for the soy protien concentrate that the recipe calls for. From what I have read I believe that not fat dry milk would be a substitute, if so would the amount be the same?

Dennis


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Big Dee said:


> I am getting ready to make some venison polish sausage out of Rytek's book. My problem is I just recently found out that one of my grandson's is allerigic to soy. So I am looking for a substitute for the soy protien concentrate that the recipe calls for. From what I have read I believe that not fat dry milk would be a substitute, if so would the amount be the same?
> 
> Dennis


I've successfully substituted nonfat dry milk powder for soy protein powder when making bratwurst. I used the same amount and the taste and texture seemed fine to me.  I'm no expert, but I think you will be fine with this substitution.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 24, 2013)

I was told the same from one of our resident Sausage Guru's Nepas. The Powdered Milk is easier to get and can be substituted...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2013)

You don't need any of it.
The calcium in powdered milk can even interfere with a good natural bind.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't use either one in my Polish sausage or Bratwurst & they are quite good. I try to keep things simple whenever possible & I'm pretty sure my great ancestors didn't add these things to their sausages. To each their own but so far I've gotten by quite well without them in what I've made...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 25, 2013)

NFDM can be sub'ed at the same ratio as Soy. 

 Both add protein to the sausage, binds water for a juicer, plumper product and are all natural.


----------



## big dee (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I will be using non fat dry milk then. Does anybody body want some soy protein concentrate? I have an unopened 1lb 12oz. jar that I purchased from sausagemaker.com. Pay the cost of shipping and it is yours.

Dennis


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2013)

Many items you can sub for SPC.

nfpdm

rice flour

sausage binding flour

whey powder

corn syrup solids

corn syrup (clear karo)

gelatin

or add more fat


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 25, 2013)

Big Dee said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I will be using non fat dry milk then. Does anybody body want some soy protein concentrate? I have an unopened 1lb 12oz. jar that I purchased from sausagemaker.com. Pay the cost of shipping and it is yours.
> 
> Dennis



Very nice offer Dennis, I'm set for a while but somebody should be interested


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the more fat idea.  It's a pork fat thing!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with Venture, add the fat.  I really wonder how people made sausage before soy protein and non-fat dry milk.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 25, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> I agree with Venture, add the fat.  *I really wonder how people made sausage before soy protein and non-fat dry milk.*



X10



~Martin


----------



## smoothsmoker (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you use "lard" for added fat


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 26, 2013)

SmoothSmoker said:


> Can you use "lard" for added fat



Definitely avoid rendered fat like lard.



~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2013)

SmoothSmoker said:


> Can you use "lard" for added fat


No

Use pork or beef fat trim, fatty pork butt or fat back (you will need to cut the skin off if not already done)

When i trim briskets and pork i save the fat, double wrap and freeze.

There is a fat substitute you can buy (good in a pinch) but not as good as real fat.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 26, 2013)

Listen to Rick and Martin, no rendered fat like lard.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 27, 2013)

I trim all available fat from the meat to 90% - 95% lean for all sausages.  I will add a ¼ tsp/lb. of sodium phosphate and 1 oz water / lb to help with juiciness but keep the fat to a minimum.  If cooked correctly to 160° internal, it is juicy enough!    Biggest problem with dry sausage is overcooking it.  Leaner, healthier, meat cooked properly is much better for you minus the fat.  You adapt and enjoy the flavor and texture and are alive the next time to enjoy too!  Just meat and spices, no fillers or fatteners.


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 31, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> I trim all available fat from the meat to 90% - 95% lean for all sausages.  I will add a ¼ tsp/lb. of sodium phosphate and 1 oz water / lb to help with juiciness but keep the fat to a minimum.  If cooked correctly to 160° internal, it is juicy enough!    Biggest problem with dry sausage is overcooking it.  Leaner, healthier, meat cooked properly is much better for you minus the fat.  You adapt and enjoy the flavor and texture and are alive the next time to enjoy too!  Just meat and spices, no fillers or fatteners.


Agreed! Sodium phosphate works great. I us it in 100% venison summer sausage with NO fat or pork added.


----------

